# Halloween in August Haunted House 2012



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Hope I am posting this correctly, I haven't posted pictures in far far too long.

Just got back from a 5 day Frightfest-BC event where we create a haunted house from scratch and with an intense collaboration of multiple talents. Super fun and exhausting. Open to public for one night and gone the next day. crazy, yes....

I've posted a quick sample of the pictures below, and the rest can be viewed on my flickr page, if you are interested.









































More pictures from this set: FFBC Haunt Pictures 2012 - a set on Flickr


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great shots. Love the light under the floor in the hallway.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a beautifully detailed haunt! I can believe it was exhausting to get all that set up for one day's worth of viewing, but it was well worth it.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, such detail, NICE


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

really good job...


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks. Though I can't take the credit. I made the miner scene in the haunt but there were many talented people involved in making the different scenes.


----------



## bolt (Apr 1, 2008)

This was so much fun to go through - we really enjoyed coming out and seeing all the great work!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic job on that! And love, love, love your lighting.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

It's good seeing you active again! I saw your gravedigger doing double duty as a miner. Looks great!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Bolt - you came and saw it in person?  hey, wait... do I know who you are?

Jaybo - Thanks! Yep. The gravediggers both did double duty. The one in the picture you posted is the 'dench 2.0' he's taller and smoother skinned. I couldn't get a stick of dynamite in his hand that normally holds a lantern, and there were so many lanterns in there already that I didn't think he needed to be holding one, so I just grabbed a rat and he held it's tail. Dench was there too at the end of the mine shaft. Both had hardhats on. Dench went home with a friend of mine. 

The haunt lighting all thru-out was pretty nice, everyone did a great job of that. AND thanks to more and more LED's each year, we didn't even blow any breakers on the test run. Power is usually an issue as we have limited outlets.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The pictures are beautiful. Was the haunt layout planed ahead of time, or did you work it out once you got everyone together?


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Spooky1 - it was talked about before hand and rough plans were made, but we made the layout as we built the walls. on my flickr set of pictures there are a couple pics of our ...erm... planning phase.... :googly:



















this is the building we were using:


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! That all looks really great! Looks like lots of work, though. 2 thumbs up.


----------



## TarotByTara (May 22, 2012)

Headless said:


> Great shots. Love the light under the floor in the hallway.


this!

such amazing artistry in these threads! i keep getting wowed the more i peruse them. good job, people!


----------



## Haint (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow! I've admired your blog pics for a couple of years now. Wish I'd never moved from Seattle, then I could see this in person. Awesome!


----------

